# Relais für PT100 Umschaltung



## Moroso (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe 2 PT100 (2 Leiter) die ich abwechselnt auf einen SPS Eingang schalten muss.
Gibt es spezielle Relais mit 2 Wechslern die man dazu benutzen kann.
Besser als Goldkontakte, die funktionieren nicht.
Hab mal was von Kronenkontakten gehört.

Danke Moroso


----------



## Herrminator2 (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor einiger Zeit ziemlich das gleiche gemacht.

Habe ganz normal Relais mit Goldkontakten verwendet. Habe welchem it 2 Wechslern benutzt.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Moroso (18 Februar 2010)

*Goldkontakte*

......sogar der Hesteller "Finder" rät mir ab.


----------



## Moroso (20 Februar 2010)

*Sonst keiner Erfahrung damit?*

Relais mit einem Goldkontakt 5µ könnten doch funktionieren.
Wer macht so was?


----------



## Hoyt (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Es gibt auch PT100 Multiplexer für solche Anwendungen.
Vermutlich sind diese aber teuerer als zusätzliche Analoge SPS-Eingänge.

Ich würde PT 100 Signalleitungen nie mit Relais schalten. Es mag vielleicht teilweise (eine Zeit lang) funktionieren, ist aber definitiv nicht  Stand der Technik.

Bessere Lösung wäre, wenn wirklich kein zusätzlicher Analoger Eingang mehr frei ist, die PT100 über R/I-Wandler (PT100 >> mA) führen, und danach die mA-Signale mit einem Relais umschalten.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Alfred0 (20 Februar 2010)

Moroso schrieb:


> ......sogar der Hesteller "Finder" rät mir ab.


    Servus,
  in den frühen 70er Jahren (kein Schreibfehler!! Bin so alt.) hat ein Kollege von mir die Basisströme von Transistoren über Goldkontakte geführt. Hat gut funktioniert. Aber nur zwei bis drei Jahre. Die Kontaktflächen sind korrodiert, weil kein Abbrand durch Schaltfunken, und die Transistoren führten ein Eigenleben.
  Zum Glück war die Maschine zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon lange aus der Garantie.:TOOL:Hat etwas gedauert bis wir geschnallt hatten wo das Problem ist.
  Bei den Pt 100 wird es sich ähnlich verhalten.
  Gruß
  [FONT=&quot]Alfred      [/FONT]


----------



## TommyG (21 Februar 2010)

ACK,

zu S5 Zeiten wurde die Umschaltung unserer Wassertemperatur, Tank/ Rohrleitung, auch mit nem Schütz gemacht. Jetzt bekommen beide TC aber nen eigenen Eingang und geschaltet werden die Daten...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## mariob (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
mal abgesehen von dem eventuell auftretenden Abgleichproblem- es gibt/gab spezielle Signalrelais mit quecksilberbenetzten Reedkontakten, frag mich aber nicht wer sowas hat oder was das kostet.
Für was ist dieser Spaß, keinen zweiten Eingang?

Gruß
Mario


----------

